# Standard R32 GTST bhp??



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

Just reading Distinctive cars york website and it said RB20 GTST 185bhp??? 

Thought these things come with about 200bhp?


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

212 bhp


----------



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

hmm iv been told 212 and 230 now lol


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

no 212


----------



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

Iv just read 214  lol


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

well my book says 
215ps for the manual 2ltr turbo r32
180ps for the 2.5ltr na r32
155ps for the 2ltr na r32

rb20det came in a few other cars z31, cefiro, r31 with different turbos, ecus, cams etc all making different power.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

nissan skyline r32 that will clear things up!


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

BHP/KW Converter - RAMAIR and there is a convertor for KW into bhp! so: 
158 KW @ 6400 RPM = 214 hp and thats at the flywheel i think. hope that helps.


----------



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

ok cheers. 

Im still 50/50 weather i should buy it or not :S


----------



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

Iv been reading this tonight..

skyline gts

Is the much truth in that? if so then its approaching 300bhp


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

That website is very mixed up i would take it with a pinch of salt.



> The R32 Nissan Skyline is equipted with the the Rev happy 157kw RB20DET





> Exhaust (around 140rwkw)


So he is saying you lose 17kw when you upgrade the exhaust?!!!!

Butuz


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Butuz said:


> That website is very mixed up i would take it with a pinch of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah. It's says that you gain 15-25rwkw.

the 157kw is at the flywheel. The 140kw figure is at the rear wheels 140rwkw = 140 *r*ear*w*heel *k*ilo*w*atts


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

yup yakozan is right on that 1! if ya read the website corectly. im running on my hcr32 a big fmic, a apexi induction kit , a trust turbo elbow and down pipe and cat bypass and hks silent power exhaust and im putting out 270 hp at the flywheel. so neal gts i think you should go for it! they are a great car! they are lighter than any of the others and are still very rapid indeed!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Oops that little R makes all the difference!!! Teach me for not reading properly 

Neal had a Mitsu FTO and is also considering a Toyota Starlett. IN my oppinion the R32 GTST is leages ahead of both.

Butuz


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

lol yes a hcr32 is better than the starlett! you wouldnt be dissapointed with the skyline mate! neal where are you from?? if your local id take you out for a ride in my 1 if you like?


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Mine is an R32 GTS-t with auto box

Just been on the dyno, 205 BHP (was 209 running a tad rich on boost)

Graham


----------



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

Im from Cheshire so quite a bit away unfortunately mate. 

I still have the fto mivec and im just waiting for the lad who gave me a deposit to come and pay the rest and drive it away. I wasnt considering a starlet i have already owned one.. they are fast little cars but i was a bit worried when somebody told me they beat an r32 gtst upto 100 in their starlet (i thought that must be a lie lol). 

If you can guys add me to msn msnger [email protected] 

cheers


----------

